# Officer Down: Special Agent Barry Bush - [Readington, New Jersey]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/06/2007
*FBI agent fatally shot in N.J. following robbery*

*Officer Down: Special Agent Barry Bush* - [Readington, New Jersey]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 52
*Additional Info:* Special Agent Barry Bush had served with the Federal Bureau of Investigation for 20 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
*Cause of Death:* Bush was shot and killed during a shootout following a bank robbery.
*Date of Incident:* April 5, 2007

*FBI agent fatally shot in N.J. bank shootout*
The Associated Press
READINGTON, N.J. - An FBI agent was killed in a shootout with three bank robbery suspects Thursday in north central New Jersey, a law enforcement official said.
The official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because the agent's family had not been told of his death, said the agent was alive when brought to University Hospital in Newark by helicopter, but efforts to save him failed.
"He didn't make it," the official said.
Other law enforcement officials, also speaking anonymously because the investigation was ongoing, said agents were investigating a string of recent bank robberies in central New Jersey when they came upon the suspects leaving a bank near Route 22 in Readington. A shootout ensued.
One suspect was captured and two fled to nearby woods, the official said. State and local authorities are searching for the suspects with helicopters and dogs.
State Route 22 was closed off. A flood of police cars and officers from multiple law enforcement agencies were seen in the area.
Dawn Graner, a bookkeeper at Arvins Garden Center off Route 22, said authorities told employees not to leave the building because they're "looking for somebody," but she said they didn't say anything else.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

friendly fire.

hey, you stole my avatar!!!


----------

